# anyone got any micro sword



## benderisawesome (Sep 10, 2008)

Hi all,

Anyone have any extra microsword they can spare?


----------



## fishyjoe24 (May 18, 2010)

rats, sold all mine. I got some monte carlo, and dwarf hair grass if that helps you out mike let me know. also Dna had some on sale 2.99 each normally 3.99 each. each as in a bunch like stem plants, 8-15 blades.


----------

